# WCG Super Crunching Rig in the news



## Norton (Jan 5, 2013)

This rig is neat but can't beat t_ski's when it's running at full speed 

The rig and article are a great advert. for WCG though 
Link:
http://www.totalgeekdom.com/?p=915

pic:







User stats:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2231848/overview


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 5, 2013)

Pretty cool concept he has.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Norton. Looks pretty cool


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2013)

That's amazing looking--thanks for the cool read Norton!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this article Norton. Very awesome read.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome build & interesting article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Norton but since I've had too many Irish Car Bombs, can someone summarize for me?  Honestly I don't know what I'm looking st ?

If not; I'll check back tomorrow when compression should be much more on the ball


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2013)

Is really interesting. A wind tunnel air flow with 1200cfm.

for manofthem:






He also wants to delid the 3770k and put a second computer system in there.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> Is really interesting. A wind tunnel air flow with 1200cfm.
> 
> for manofthem:
> http://www.totalgeekdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Case-Concept-Designs-1024x744.jpg
> ...



I think he'll figure it out once the Irish Car Bombs wear off


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks James & Norton, I'm much more on the ball now, at least for a few more hours  
I perused though it and it looks pretty awesome!


----------

